# Black Desert Online



## ein_schelm (19. Februar 2016)

Servus,
Black Desert... es ist irgendwie spannend. 
Nun steht das MMO kurz vor dem Release und es ist immer noch ein Ungeschriebenes Blatt für mich. Das hatte ich noch bei keinem MMO, das ich verfolgt habe.
Überall wird die fantastische Grafik gelobt und es soll irgendwie eine Sandbox sein... und weiter?

Ich bin gerade in der Beta. Ja es schaut hübsch aus. Aber ein Grafikbrett ist es wirklich nicht. Das Gameplay ist... gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das Aktion-Kampfsystem ist bekannt und gut. Ein Problem ist meiner Meinung nach die fehlende Anpassbarkeit. 
Das man einige Skills über Tasten-Kombos auslösen kann, ist eine nette Idee. Aber ich möchte schon selbst bestimmen können, welche Skills wie ausgelöst werden. 

Aber mir stellen sich Noch andere Fragen.
Gibt es NPC-Fraktionen?
Können sich Spieler untereinander angreifen?
Gibt es Safety-Zonen?
Wie groß ist die Welt?
Wie gestaltet sich das Endgame?
Gibt es verschiedene Märkte?

Noch nie wollte ich ein MMO so dringend haben - gleichzeitig aber wiederum nicht.

Black Desert Online "The Manifestation" Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Apokh (25. Februar 2016)

Ja, Spieler können sich untereinander angreifen. Man verliert dann 10k Karmapunkte bei einer Attacke und fürs umhauen nochmal einiges. Irgendwann bist Du als Outlaw gebrandmarkt und kannst das mit unmengen an Mobs umhauen wieder ausgleichen.
Es gibt in diesem Sinne kein wirkliches Endgame, so etwas wie Raidinstanzen wie in anderen MMO's gibt es nicht. Aber es gibt z.B. Gildenkriege und Belagerungen welche dann noch kommen. Du kannst auch Erkunden, Berufe ausüben, welche übrigens einen hohen Stellenwert haben. Aber alleine schon die Art wie alles funktioniert wie z.B. mit den Nodes und den Häusern der Arbeiter etc. finde ich genial.
Verschiedene Märkte kann man so nicht sagen. Es gibt das normale Auktionshaus wo jeder sein Zeug postet, aber auch die NPC Tradeknoten. Da muß man dann schon schauen wie es mit dem Preis etc. aussieht und evtl. die Nodes so setzen, damit man weiter weg mehr Profit machen kann.


----------

